# Sink Counter from Water Closet in bathroom for ADA



## TZJR (Feb 19, 2019)

Good afternoon everyone,

Need a little help on a ADA bathroom remodel for a friend.

Single occupancy bathroom, room is 96" deep by 84" wide

the client wants to put a new counter in and wants to know how close we can get.

Does the 60" clearance mean I can only put a 36" wide counter for the new sink in or is it considered a shelf?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## TZJR (Feb 19, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


>


Thanks, Just what I was trying to confirm, 60" clear.


----------



## classicT (Feb 19, 2019)

While you are at it, might fix the following.

Flush lever is on wrong side
Paper seat covers mounted too high
Auto paper towel dispenser too high


----------



## classicT (Feb 19, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> Flush lever is on wrong side
> Paper seat covers mounted too high
> Auto paper towel dispenser too high



Flush control on open side per 604.6
Paper seat cover dispenser outlet to be maximum 48" above FF per 604.7 and maintain grab bar clearances per 609.3
Operable parts (including motion sensor) to be maximum 48" above FF per 603.6

All references per A117.1-2009


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 19, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> Flush lever is on wrong side



Ty, I see that a lot when doing inspections.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 19, 2019)

What's new? 
Vertical grab bar above the long side bar.


----------



## classicT (Feb 19, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> What's new?
> Vertical grab bar above the long side bar.


The lever on the wrong side seems to be about 50% of the time.

I was about to mention the vertical grab bar, but I know that has been amended out by many since ADA does not require it.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 19, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> I was about to mention the vertical grab bar, but I know that has been amended out by many since ADA does not require it.



Was not aware of that, thanks, that's why I come here.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 19, 2019)

Ty, ADA is only a minimum, you are free to supplement it as you see fit as long as you don't obstruct the ADA minimums.


----------



## classicT (Feb 19, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Ty, ADA is only a minimum, you are free to supplement it as you see fit as long as you don't obstruct the ADA minimums.


Not sure I understand what you are getting at? ADA is the Federal minimum, the local adopted code is the minimum as well.

I understand this...hence the justification I provided for not noting the vertical grab bar.


----------



## JPohling (Feb 19, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> Flush control on open side per 604.6
> Paper seat cover dispenser outlet to be maximum 48" above FF per 604.7 and maintain grab bar clearances per 609.3
> Operable parts (including motion sensor) to be maximum 48" above FF per 603.6
> 
> All references per A117.1-2009



Agreed with the following..........
They just need to load the manual paper towel dispenser and they will be fine.  loose the auto as it projects more than 4" into the clear area if you really wanna get picky.
And the TP dispenser is to far from the toilet.
Vertical grab bar would depend on code being used.


----------



## classicT (Feb 19, 2019)

JPohling said:


> And the TP dispenser is to far from the toilet.


Was wondering that as well. Per A117.1 604.7, outlet is to be 24-42" from rear wall and 18-48" above FF.

Figuring the floor tiles are 12x12, I count 3 full tiles, aprox. 1/4 tile at rear wall, an a couple inches beyond the 3rd full tile. Definitely close if not too far.


----------



## Yikes (Feb 19, 2019)

TZJR said:


> Thanks, Just what I was trying to confirm, 60" clear.





Pcinspector1 said:


>



TZJR, if your friend really, really wants a long countertop, and you have 84" clear instead of the 75-79" shown in the illustration above, you could furr out a partial-height wall behind the toilet (and re-rough the plumbing, or provide rear discharge).  Let's say your ADA toilet is 28" long, installed.
84" space - 48" clear in front of toilet - 28" deep toilet = 8" thick furred wall.  Make this wall partial-height.  Put a "banjo" countertop over it at 34" high, and install top of grab bar at 33" high.  (You'll need to coordinate bar mounting with countertop edge/finish.)


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Feb 20, 2019)

Where is the call for aid pull string?


----------



## mark handler (Feb 20, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> While you are at it, might fix the following.
> 
> Flush lever is on wrong side
> Paper seat covers mounted too high
> Auto paper towel dispenser too high


Trash can in clear space


----------



## TZJR (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks for all the information, my Nephew is a contractor and I do his drawings for him from time to time.

The bathroom is 96" wide along water closet and sink wall, 84 inches approximately the other way.

They are going to remove the under counter waste basket and do an in wall unit to the right of the sink.

I noted all the other things everyone has had the fun of spotting.

Again thanks for all the great responses.

Bathrooms are not my area of expertise, but know enough to get in trouble.....

Regards Tom


----------



## my250r11 (Feb 20, 2019)

JPohling said:


> Vertical grab bar would depend on code being used.



Exactly, it is required in my AHJ


----------



## JPohling (Feb 20, 2019)

mark handler said:


> Trash can in clear space


That's temporary for the roof leak!


----------



## mark handler (Feb 20, 2019)

JPohling said:


> That's temporary for the roof leak!


still in my way.....


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 21, 2019)

Odd that you can add a shelf to the side of the sink but cannot extend the counter into the 60" space..


----------

